# Frostschutz in Wakü



## Ampeldruecker (12. Juni 2010)

*Frostschutz in Wakü*

Ja die Überschrift erklärt meine Frage ja eigentlich schon  Da ich heute oder morgen meine Wakü auf durchsichtige Schläuche umstelle und die Flüssigkeit (mit dest. Wasser natürlich ) Blau/bläulich sein soll ist die Frage ob ich ihn reinkippen soll oder nicht bzw. wie viel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

sollte eigentlich kein problem sein,aber ich würde lieber Glysantin g48 nehmen.Das ist auch schön blau.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

Das bekomme ich hier aber nirgendwo, könnte gleich Lebensmittelfarbe besorgen, was wäre denn die bessere Lösung?


----------



## GaAm3r (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

Bei Lebensmittelfarbe kannst du mal gucken wie sich das im wasser lößt


----------



## Ampeldruecker (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

??? wie jetzt? Ich meinte jetzt eig Wussita


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*



Ampeldruecker schrieb:


> Das bekomme ich hier aber nirgendwo, könnte gleich Lebensmittelfarbe besorgen, was wäre denn die bessere Lösung?



Es gibt mit allen Farbzusätzen auch schlechte Erfahrungen. Mit originalem G48 gibt es relativ am wenigsten, aber was der entscheidende Unterschied ist, weiß niemand. Man kann somit nicht sagen, ob er bei deinem noname-Derivat auch gegeben ist oder ob das Zeug besser/schlechter als Lebensmittelfarbe ist. Einzig die abtötende Wirkung dürfte durch das Ethandiol in gleichem Umfage gegeben sein, alles andere muss du testen.


----------



## Dashquide (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

ich habe mein g 48 im kaufland erworbeen.. bekomst es auch in ATU shopzZ
Baumarkt......

Hol dir lieber g48.. da weiste was de hast


----------



## Ampeldruecker (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

Hat denn einer ne Ahnung wie viel ich reinkippen soll?


----------



## netheral (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

Die Meinungen gehen von 1:5 - 1:20 auseinander: Mit der goldenen Mitte von ca 1 Teil G48 auf 10 Teile Wasser wirst du aber denke ich gut fahren.

Da G48 schon recht stark ins Bläulich/Türkise geht, kannst du denke ich mit blauer Wussita kannst du daraus ein schönes, kräftiges Blau zaubern. Jedoch weiss ich nicht, wie sich G48 und die Lebensmittelfarbe verhalten. Bei IP-Protect gibt es eher keine Probleme - keinerlei Ablagerungen in meiner WaKü nach 6 Monaten in den Kühlern, nicht die geringsten.  Und auch 0 Oxidation.

Wenn du wirklich sicher gehen willst: Nimm von Feser das blaue Fertiggemisch. Das habe ich schon oft in Projekten im Einsatz gesehen. Gibt ein schön intensived, tiefes Blau.

/e: http://www.a-c-shop.de/Feser-One-Fluid-UV-Blue-1L <-- hier bekommst du die Suppe.
Aber es gibt auch von anderen Firmen entsprechende Produkte. Nur kann ich dazu nichts bezüglich der Qualität sagen.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

Also werfe ich wohl ausprobieren ab wann die Farbe gut ist bzw. genug Frostschutz drin ist  morgen oder Übermorgen oder in einem Jahr oder garnicht


----------



## F!ghter (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

also ich würd nicht mehr als 1:10 g48 eher noch weniger g48 zu dest reintun...aber mit 1 g48 zu 10 wasser bist gut dabei
ich ha  mein g48 ausm obi um die ecke in der autoabteilung..
ich wär aber vorsichtig was damit zu mischen was nicht flüssig is...
also fingerweg von iwelchen pulver lebensmtteln farben..
zum färben entweder wusitta von ebay oder so oder blaue druckertinte für hp drucker...
von fertig gemischen würd ich abraten in verbindung mit g48 oder ähnlichem schutzzeug...


----------



## netheral (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

Fertig gemischte sind ja schon fertig - da ist idr. alles drin, was die WaKü so zum Leben braucht. 

Also mehr als 1:10 würde ich persönlich auch nicht tun, auch wenn einige 1:5 empfehlen. G48 muss im Auto sehr viel extremeren Anforderungen genügen als so eine "lächerliche" WaKü und wirklich als Frostschutz taugen. Da dein PC aber wohl nie im Winter draußen übernachten wird, reicht 1:10.

Nur wie gesagt, was mit der Wussita passiert, wenn sie in G48 gekippt wird - keine Ahnung.


----------



## Domowoi (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

Selbst mit 1:10 kommt man vermutlich unter 0°C


----------



## F!ghter (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

den pc zeigst mir der unter 0°^kommt...
ohne iwelches flüssigstoffzeugs


----------



## Domowoi (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

Ich mein jetzt das die Flüssigkeit unter 0°C noch flüssig wäre. Btw. Es kommt nur auf die Umgebungstemperatur an. =>Im Winter wenn der Radi ausm Fenster hängt passt!


----------



## F!ghter (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

omg...
der arme schlauch bzw die arme pumpe...
allg frage

was is bsser zu benutzen wussita oder tinte?


----------



## fuSi0n (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

Benutze dest wasser und Castrol NF 1:10 hübsch blau und bisher keine probleme. Das blaue ist Himmelblau.
Ich würde nicht mehr als 1:10 mischen da sonst die Leitfähigkeit des Wassers irgendwann deutlich sinkt.


----------



## Dashquide (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

also . mein test hatte beim BLAUEn schlauch ergeben das er schneller vertrübt wenn das gemisch 1:10 ist
Und bei 1:1 war kaum was ..

bilder gibt es im wäkü quatschtheard seite 699


----------



## Ampeldruecker (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

Morgen werde ich das Zeug da reinkippen, eben habe ich es 1/15 abgefüllt ergab bei 700ml Kühlflüssigkeit 46.666666.....7    ist das Ok wenn ich es in diesem Mischungsverhältnis reinkippe?


----------



## D3N$0 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

jo müsste passen, mach dir da jetzt nicht nen mega Kopf drüber das wird gerne überbewertet, habe seit über einem Jahr 1:5 Mischung am laufen ohne jegliche Probleme


----------



## Ampeldruecker (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

also 1/15 reichen für die farbe nicht


----------



## F!ghter (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

mehr würd ich aber net machen sonst wirds zu dünn


----------



## Ampeldruecker (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

was wird dann zu dünn? ich werde morgen mal gucken ob unsere Dorfapotheke wussita hat oder lebensmittelfarbe


----------



## x-coffee (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

kann man eigentlich auch eine andere farbe als lebensmittelfarbe nehmen?


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

Ok es gibt nur normale Lebensmittelfarbe in der Apotheke  (geht die denn auch?)

Habe gestern mal nen bisschen rumgespielt mit 700ml wasser und Frostschutzmittel, im Verhältnis 1/5,5 hab ich eine schöne Farbe hinbekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was findet ihr? würde das gut hier reinpassen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3N$0 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

Genau so siehts auch bei mir aus, nur in Verbindung mit einem Enzotech Sapphire Ref. A


----------



## x-coffee (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

joa ich finde den farbton sehr angenehm! wenn du das noch mit weißen leds unterstützt... mama mia!


----------



## Maaarc (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

Nur mal so nebenbei: Im Frostschutz ist doch meistens so Alkoholzeugs oder?
Ethandiol hier. Bei durchsichtigen Schläuchen und Plexiglas-AGBs wirste damit doch alles verbleichen, oder nicht?


----------



## x-coffee (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

nein glaub ich weniger... es kann höchstens sein, das die schläuche hart werden, wenn sie aus pvc sind. das alkohol wäscht glaub ich den weichmacher raus :/


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

Habe jetzt sowieso Lebensmittelfarbe gekauft, da der Farbton in Schläuch (habe ein Stück alten Schlauch genommen) fast wie wasser war  Am Montag hol ich die Lebensmittelfarbe von der Apotheke ab die ich dort bestellt hab und dann zeige ich gerne noch ein Bild mit schöner blauer Kühlflüssigkeit  Kann die Farbe leider nicht früher abholen da ich Wildwasserabfahrt fahre und dieses Wochenende ein Wettkampf ist  

Euer Ampeldruecker


----------



## x-coffee (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Frostschutz in Wakü*

wir sind mal gespannt auf deinen bericht, und was das genau für eine farbe ist. ich bin immer noch ein bisschen skeptisch.. es hört sich halt doch irgendwie noch nach "lebensmittel" an und die werden irgendwann schlecht... xD


----------

